# test shot for new client



## notelliot (Aug 7, 2007)

changed white balance, then hdr'd. their outline for the shots i'm doing this project are vague, but it's something about highrises. panos, exterior, interior, neighborhood.. but i'm not sure what sort of atmosphere will suit best. it's for a graphic design company creating a website. any comments are welcome


----------



## shorty6049 (Aug 11, 2007)

i dunno, it seems sorta generic, like theres nothing in it that keeps me interested


----------



## glaston (Aug 21, 2007)

You see that 1 lone star in the sky? Turn it into many stars.
Then brighten the dark blue clouds around the stars to draw attention to them.


----------

